
Ask HN: Do you have any repeating tasks that can be automated? - vsakos
Do you have any computer related repeating tasks that can be (or already are) automated with software either fully or partially?
======
dozzie
Yes, of course.

~~~
vsakos
Can you please tell me what exactly?

~~~
dozzie
What do you need to know, exactly? What do you need it for? It's too vague
question to answer concretely.

~~~
vsakos
Anything you could either do manually or write a
bash/python/javascript/php/whatever script for, or use a SaaS.

It can be anything, like scraping some site and exporting the data as csv,
getting raw text from pdf, doc files etc.

Do you use something like this, or do something that can be automated this
way? Just give some examples that first come to mind.

~~~
dozzie
Monitoring. Managing servers' configuration. Building packages to install on
servers. Building reports.

